# Human Growth Hormone ?



## reevezy (Nov 26, 2011)

iv heard HGH is the best thing on the market but is quite expensive

could anyone out there tell me how much roughly itl cost

is it wort it and are the gains good and worth it

because iv heard mixed things about it some people do not rate it at all

many thanks,


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

What are you after it for mate? If its to get massive then it won't do much unless you are stacking other compounds with it. If you are using it to get ripped then you'll be disappointed as well.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Best thing on the market pmsl..............the most overrated.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

We aren't allowed to talk about prices here but yes, it is very expensive to run it a worthwhile dose.

It's mainly used for fat loss, and also is good for its anti-aging properties so old guys like to run it. There is talk about the HGH gut but it's purely anecdotal.


----------



## reevezy (Nov 26, 2011)

yhh i wana get big but keep some shape and maby form soem abs lol

never had abs in my life just sumic i cant get for some reason

im the worlds fussyest eater so my diet is at good as my taste buds allow it to be

but mainly i wana get big wats best ?


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

reevezy said:


> yhh i wana get big but keep some shape and maby form soem abs lol
> 
> never had abs in my life just sumic i cant get for some reason
> 
> ...


We all want get big mate......its all bollocks....eat like fcuk,train smart,eat right...rest......dont get roped in to all this sh1te.

Theres only so much fcuking syrup you can put on a turd....btw...in queens next time please.


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

reevezy said:


> yhh i wana get big but keep some shape and maby form soem abs lol
> 
> never had abs in my life just sumic i cant get for some reason
> 
> ...


Save the money from hgh and buy some good running trainers and go for a run every morning that will shift some fat, buy some whey protein and get some good food then work your ass off in the gym.

Personally that's what's best.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

To echo the above comments:

Fussy eaters wont have big muscles.

Training naturally will give you the best muscle base.

Drugs wont give you muscles if you don't eat properly.

Drugs are serious, and judging by the way you've written your post I would have to assume you aren't smart enough to do something as dangerous as drugs. Troof


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Failing that...find a real good magic shop......they do some brilliant wands.......just remember to say abracadabra.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

For the advanced competitor with money to burn go for it.. for average chaps just wanting to look good on the street and in a shirt.. you wasting your money and will be dissapointed.

Spend the money on test and good sources of protein.


----------



## reevezy (Nov 26, 2011)

eat **** loads of chicken n rice, pasta n loadsa eggs, good protine shakes and dne one course of ttm and dbol put on 4 stone in just over a year :/ not to bad just hit a wall and woundering wat for the next course


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

You put on 56lbs / 25.3 kgs in a year and did only one course? Perhaps we need to ask you for advice??? :confused1:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

TaintedSoul said:


> You put on 56lbs / 25.3 kgs in a year and did only one course? Perhaps we need to ask you for advice??? :confused1:


I thought it was best not to comment on that :thumbdown:


----------



## reevezy (Nov 26, 2011)

yh but its not like i was big before i was a twig only 10 stone and the first year or so its easy to build its now i find hard now iv hit the ''wall''


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

reevezy said:


> iv heard HGH is the best thing on the market but is quite expensive
> 
> could anyone out there tell me how much roughly itl cost
> 
> ...





reevezy said:


> yhh i wana get big but keep some shape and maby form soem abs lol
> 
> never had abs in my life just sumic i cant get for some reason
> 
> ...


Things to cut fat to see abs:

Cardio

Clen

ECA

Reduced calories

Things to get big:

Steroids

Increased calories

Did you notice on neither of those lists GH is mentioned? Why you may ask well it is simple it is not very good at doing either and these above will get the job done quicker......GH is the icing on the cake so to speak you have to have a physique to benefit in my opinion it does not build the physique......


----------



## steeley (Sep 29, 2009)

GH is without doubt the most overrated compound i have ever used.

I ran the tribal top hyge for 3 months at 5iu ed and noticed nothing.

Changed to Gtropin by GSci and ran at 10iu eod and suddenly noticed an increase in weight, an increase in muscle density and pronounced side effects such as cramping hands and fluid retention in the lower leg.

After 3 months went back to the hyge at 10iu eod and dropped a bit of weight and dropped the sides.

This was all at a cost of****Sorry i dont know the rules****every 3 weeks.

Brilliant. What a load of sh1t.

If youre training and diet is spot on and feel like its time to experiment with a bodybuilding drug, try 500mg of long acting test.

Now that really is 'the best thing on the market'.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it is not that GH is overrated as it is very good, the problem is people's expectations of what it can do.....


----------



## steeley (Sep 29, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> it is not that GH is overrated as it is very good, the problem is people's expectations of what it can do.....


Its purely subjective as to whether anything is 'overrated'.

Ive yet to hear from anyone a clear explanation as to what GH does for them.

I regularly hear 'i find it burns a bit of fat' or 'it gives me a sense of well-being'. I find these benefits hardly justify spending ***sorry i dont know the rules*** per week.

In terms of bodybuilding application can anyone clearly outline what gh does for them?

Perhaps then we can decide if gh is actually is 'very good'.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2012)

Get some oxys lol pea head will tell you the benefits.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

im on gh all year long, i like the stuff, higher energy levels, lower blood pressure, stronger bones, i feel my skin goes tighter and thicker, helps growth of al tisses and many more, its just expenisve as i thihnk you should be on for at least 6 months to see the benefits.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

steeley said:


> Its purely subjective as to whether anything is 'overrated'.
> 
> Ive yet to hear from anyone a clear explanation as to what GH does for them.
> 
> ...


no it is your expectations that indicates if it is overrated.......it does burn fat, it gives a better tone/fullness to the muscle, better joints, better sleep etc....as i have said many time when you have a decent physique and you can notice 5-10% changes in these things then it is worth it but if you are 15% fat and are still trying to build a base of muscle then i do not see the point, many see the name and how it is promoted by those who sell it and think if they use it they will be huge and ripped when this does not happen they slate it.......but it is a choice for anyone to use you saw nothing from it so dont use it i use Pharma and get plenty from it so for me it is worth it....


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

someone once told me diet/traning/rest/gear is most important like the cake and gh is the little cherry on top


----------



## steeley (Sep 29, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> *no it is your expectations that indicates if it is overrated*.......it does burn fat, it gives a better tone/fullness to the muscle, better joints, better sleep etc....as i have said many time when you have a decent physique and you can notice 5-10% changes in these things then it is worth it but if you are 15% fat and are still trying to build a base of muscle then i do not see the point, many see the name and how it is promoted by those who sell it and think if they use it they will be huge and ripped when this does not happen they slate it.......but it is a choice for anyone to use you saw nothing from it so dont use it i use Pharma and get plenty from it so for me it is worth it....


Exactly. Its therefore purely subjective.

At 5'9 and just shy of 21 stone, Im certainly not trying to build a base of muscle but i am using high doses of hard hitting drugs and obviously consuming huge amounts of food. My condition can only be described as smooth and perhaps as the effects of gh are so subtle, they are hidden by my condition.

I did notice a better muscle when using the g-tropin as opposed to the hyge, from which i noticed nothing.

As i get stuck into my diet ill be interested to see what effect the gh has on my physique when compared to previous diets.


----------



## scottbourn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm with Pscarb on that one iv been on it for 3 months now and came home after a trip away and my mates commented . but i was not looking to get massive just learn right up and all the other benefits you get form it . sleep and energy . i started on random stuff but then got Pharma and i think Pharma is the way to go


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I don't really think of hgh as a bodybuilding drug tbh, I use it for anti-aging purposes and just see the igf release/fat burning attributes as a little bonus. I intend to take 2iu a day for the foreseeable, maybe indefinitely - I ain't growing old gracefully! lol


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

Can't beat test test and more test am to poor for growth


----------



## steeley (Sep 29, 2009)

scottbourn said:


> I'm with Pscarb on that one iv been on it for 3 months now and came home after a trip away and my mates commented . but i was not looking to get massive just learn right up and all the other benefits you get form it . sleep and energy . i started on random stuff but then got Pharma and i think Pharma is the way to go


Im sure a little bit of test and clen would have done a better job at a fraction of the cost.

Dont take this the wrong way, but judging by your physique you will still be able toget loads from other basic compounds, whether you want to cut or grow.

Each to their own, but im just trying to weigh up whether the positive effects can justify the cost.

Bear in mind that drugs like like are more effective for fat burning and aas more effective for tissue growth.

When im ready to put the icing on top of my cake, perhaps will then appreciate the effects of gh.


----------



## bjornson (Feb 10, 2012)

Ok so what do the experts recomend as FIRST cycle ever ??

something mild that will allow someone to better asses the whole gear takin idea ... to continue and advance or stop coz one not ready ?

i tried to search but seems as new member i dont get ANY results form that function


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

bjornson said:


> Ok so what do the experts recomend as FIRST cycle ever ??
> 
> something mild that will allow someone to better asses the whole gear takin idea ... to continue and advance or stop coz one not ready ?
> 
> i tried to search but seems as new member i dont get ANY results form that function


I reckon they'd say a 500-600mg ew test cycle with an oral kick start


----------



## scottbourn (Nov 10, 2010)

steeley said:


> Im sure a little bit of test and clen would have done a better job at a fraction of the cost.
> 
> Dont take this the wrong way, but judging by your physique you will still be able toget loads from other basic compounds, whether you want to cut or grow.
> 
> ...


you prob right mate but I'm not into test and I'm using for more then muscle . it helps with niggels and so on mate feel good factor and so on . and everyone goes on abut cost i don't think it that expensive . even for phase grade .


----------

